# AKG "C 4000 B" for measurement ?



## Jssen (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi,
i have n "AKG C4000B" 

Can i use it for measurement ? !
data sheet attached so u can have a look on it ... 

thx


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Probably useable in omni mode up to around 1kHz provided there is a way to disable the 12dB/octave low frequency roll-off below 100Hz. For full range would be better to use a measurement mic with a smaller capsule.


----------

